# Meldahl sauger



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone catching sauger below Meldahl dam? Ky or ohio side?
Thanks bassky


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Bassky said:


> Anyone catching sauger below Meldahl dam? Ky or ohio side?
> Thanks bassky


Does anyone know if the Foster ramp is usable?


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

Went last Thursday on the Ohio side.1 hybrid, no sauger


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Foster ramp was good about a week ago and no high water since then.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

cadyshac said:


> Foster ramp was good about a week ago and no high water since then.


Thanks! Should be ok!


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

If you go stay out of the locks. Had two buddies get $ 105 tickets along with multiple others. They went on in because other people where already fishing inside the wall. They didn't even yell at them. Coast guard came up the river . tickets for everyone


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for the info. My buddy was up in the lock area last sat. He said the boats were taking turns approaching the locks one at a time and drifting back to the end of wall. Oh well, I dont think I will get inside the lock area. I dont want a $105 ticket in the mail.


----------



## shorebound1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Going to be up there tomorrow. Be in a 16' fisher with 2 other guys.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

We caught 20 sauger, 9 keepers, 2 white bass. Water patrol was there warning people to stay out of lock areas. Gave one warning to one boater who was inside the wall a few yards. Crowded, about 20 boats in a 50 yard square area. Fishermen were pretty cool, had lots of laughs and conversations!
Bassky


----------



## Mike cameron (May 14, 2014)

We were in a 17 foot Lund on turkey day finished out with 16 keepers between the two of us . Just down stream of the wall had to work for them but well worth the effort


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Jigs tipped with minnows ? Blade baits ? Spoons lol I'm so excited to finally get a good report from down there thanks a lot guys.... Not sure if any one fishes brookville but the crappie are on fire there ... Pm me if you want more info.... Thanks again guys who posted about there catch it seems like no one ever wants to help any one out about this spot anymore.


----------



## Mike cameron (May 14, 2014)

We did well on lead head jigs green in color with a minnow . Blade baits didn't work for us .we were in the fish able water just downstream of the wall in 32 fow


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Fished the dam Sunday from about ten till 4... Caught a bunch kept 14... Biggest was 19 1/2" all on jigs tipped with minnows.


----------



## Mike cameron (May 14, 2014)

We fished the dam Saturday morning did fair kept 9 the wind really kicked up and had a hard time staying anchored. Lead heads with minnows did the most damage for us


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Fished Meldahl today. Fish won the battle... Jigged my ass off three hours for 3 short fish. Of the three other boats I never seen another fish caught. Left at 12:30 in afternoon. Along with the other boats. I just cannot figure those fish out. River rising, strong storms on the way, water color stained, barometer falling. Why the heck weren't they biting !!!!! Lol


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

What's the. Highest you guys have fished the dam and caught fish ?


----------



## Mike cameron (May 14, 2014)

I usually only go when water is at normal pool or a few feet above .


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Sauger are biting in the evening. Turning on at 3 like a switch all last week. Thats why you werent catching them


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey guys water is back down... I'm going to try and get out on Sunday if any one on this site lives out by the dam or launches at the nilville boat ramp let me know if they have it cleaned up.... The last time we went after a flood there was like two feet of mud and we had to go above the dam and lock through


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

I will try and get report of what shape the ramp is in before you go


----------

